# 925 viewers on the forum right now? Is that a record?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just noticed there are 925 viewers on the forum right now! Is that a record? Everybody must hate this new format.  What's the record?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, it may be, but unfortunately not an accurate count. it is counting anyone who has logged in in the last four hours and those who did not log out are still counted. I think we will be tinkering with it; just realized the issue.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How does that work? I never log out and I never have to log in each time I revisit. Does it still count me even though I not on. DallonC suggests it's Bots gleaning info. Have they always done that?

I know what it is, it's that new **** program!!

I think I saw a GoofyBot on the "who's on line" list yesterday.:smile:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Another thing to think about.....if I remember right, About 700 or more of those were visitors to the sight.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy crap there are 920 viewers on right now and only 65 are registered users:shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> DallonC suggests it's Bots gleaning info. Have they always done that?


I have 63 bot IP addresses spidering HuntingNut.com right this second, they do visit sites frequently to update their information so when someone goes to their search engines and types in a key word, they can give results. I dont know that this is the absolute case here as I dont run VB and am unfamiliar with how it records data... but I guarentee you UWN is spidered... often.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:spider:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

1387 viewers at once and only 20 new posts today. Pretty shy bunch.


----------

